# US Army Buys More Beretta M9 Pistols



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

US Army Buys More Beretta M9 Pistols - The Firearm Blog

So, you think the M9 is going anywhere fast? The contract expires September 2017.:watching:

I speculate the M4 isn't going anywhere either for awhile.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> US Army Buys More Beretta M9 Pistols - The Firearm Blog
> 
> So, you think the M9 is going anywhere fast? The contract expires September 2017.:watching:
> 
> I speculate the M4 isn't going anywhere either for awhile.


All this means is that the US Army has secured weapons. It does not mean they will not replace the M9. They could just as likely replace it next year and sell what they have to the highest bidder. What they will not do is lose access to a weapon. Case in point: F/A 18 Super Hornet. This plane is capable of carrying the US military well into the next decade; however, as they were spending millions upgrading the F/A-18, they government was also spending millions to build two new fighter jets; the F22 and F35, neither of which were needed. They just wanted it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to the Pentagon and buying / securing weapons of any type, sound reasoning isn't real high on their list of priorities. 

Many times, it just defies any and all logic.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

The M9 sold about 1.5 million copies with 500,000 for the military.

I am curious if the polymer based guns (PX4 Storms) will hold up as well as the metal M9? I had hoped Beretta would release a 45 cal version of the M9. I bought the M9 due to the reliability of the weapon, failed mag release aside, and find it very easy to strip and repair. 

If the government buys more then the supply line for non-miliary use will be extended also for parts and such.

Mike


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I really don't t think the military will go with a polymer based gun anytime soon, although I don't know why not, but if they did, I doubt seriously it would be the PX4.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Aronis said:


> I am curious if the polymer based guns (PX4 Storms) will hold up as well as the metal M9? Mike


They will in my opinion. One strong action and they like the hot stuff too. Beretta claims they have the strongest action of any pistol they have produced to date.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

denner said:


> They will in my opinion. One strong action and they like the hot stuff too. Beretta claims they have the strongest action of any pistol they have produced to date.


 Beretta 92 and all of it's variants, are tremendous weapons, albiet for the too wide grip & stocks.
The design can not accommodate, or tolerate, the venerable .45ACP. No problemo, the 9mm. Is fine with modern hollow point ammo. Sad that the US. Military has to accommodate NATO rulings on that archaic issue.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, the US military doesn't "have" to accomodate the NATO ruling. It was a choice it made when updating their pistols. But this is only the officially issued sidearm, not the only weapon the military uses. Many specops soldiers us a .45 variant being either the Colt CQBP or the HK45, and I've learned that even some units that aren't "specops" are issued these pistols as well, so NATO really has no control over it. It was more of a cost effective issue to go with a 9mm standard issue sidearm. There are other reasons, but the cost was as much to do with it than anything. That's the main reason the Army chose Beretta over Sig Sauer. Cost...


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

NATO , follows the Versailles Treaty....= No Hollowpoints. ( FMJ ..only)
Thats what I meant, sorry for you misinterpretation. 

You will see ...the majority of our Military forces will not shift to any other caliber , than the 9mm....for many years. MILITARY just bought more than 90,000 Berettas. I know that SOCOM and Elite units use a .45 ACP.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't misinterpret anything. NATO has nothing to do with why the US military uses FMJ. Nice attempt to recover, but the US does not HAVE to follow NATO. The US was using FMJ before NATO existed. Now, with regard to what you said I will see, I have no idea why you made that statement. 

I never said that the US military was going to go away from issuing the 9mm as the standard sidearm. What I did say is that the 9mm was only the official sidearm. Perhaps you misinterpreted? I don't know. What I do know is that although the M9 is the official sidearm, there are specialized units that also use other calibers, of which you also stated you're aware. However, the reason I said this is b/c you implied that the US could not use JHP b/c they are bound by the NATO rule to use only 9mm, which is not true. The Versailles Treaty does not restrict NATO or the US to using the 9mm. NATO has nothing to do with why the US uses ball ammo, nor does the Versailles Treaty have anything to do with why the US uses the 9mm. 

Whether the US continues using the 9mm or goes back to issuing a .45 was never the question. It wasn't even part of the discussion. But don't think that just b/c the US military purchased more M9s that it means that they won't replace the M9 next year if it strikes them to do so. The DOD isn't exactly frugal, nor is the US government. They do weird and strange things with our money, and they are not bound by NATO or any other treaties when it comes to this. Rest assured.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ratpacker said:


> NATO , follows the Versailles Treaty....= No Hollowpoints. ( FMJ ..only)
> Thats what I meant, sorry for you misinterpretation.


 I often confuse them myself but it was the "Hague Convention of 1899" that prohibited expanding bullets in war not the Versailles Treaty."

Article (IV,3): Declaration concerning the Prohibition of the Use of Bullets which can Easily Expand or Change their Form inside the Human Body such as Bullets with a Hard Covering which does not Completely Cover the Core, or containing Indentations.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, denner. Re-reading my history now. Going to debating class next.
After school...I'll hit the range with my Beretta 92 s , & mags loaded with my hollowpoints.


----------

